# Aerosol job :)



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Well my dads car had the tailgate all smashed up and instead of repair it was cheaper for a new tailgate from the scrapyard however the car was blue and he could only find a black one so since I've painted wheels etc in the past on old cars he asked if I could have a try so with a budget of £30 I bought wet and dry, filler primer, colour basecoat and laquer  once finished I wet sanded to 2500 grit and machine polished  not bad for £30 all in cars only worth £500 so wasn't worth a proper repair

Original sanded back to 800 grit










Primer 









Sanded with 1000 then colour coat applied 









Then clearcoat applied and fitted

Once it had cured next day I sanded with 1200 upto 2000 then 2500 which left this 

















Then machine polished using Sonus sfx1 and number 2 pad which finished up like this


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work mate. I'm still in the process of trying to refine the paint on my Uncle's Passat door that I fixed and painted. It's been a royal pain in the you know what. I think most people see this type of work as relatively easy, but as I'm sure you know it can be bloody hard work. I'm so annoyed at how it's turned out, despite less than ideal conditions, I wanted to make a perfect job of it, but I'm going to have to live with it. I can see why body shops charge what they do.


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I know where your coming from mate  the tailgate wasn't so bad you don't have the overlaps you get with such a big panel aslong as you sand everything flat you can't go wrong though  prep work is the big thing and spending the time sanding and cleaning between coats. I'm no bodyshop expert but was pleased with the results can't tell the difference in person. But I can see why bodyshops charge so much they really are talented professionals


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't grumble for a rattle can


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Damn fine job!
:thumb:

Ben


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Brilliant job mate 

Should be proud of yourself


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks guys  wasn't bad for a couple hours work on a boring Sunday


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a good result!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Good work !


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Made a decent job of that :thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks a cracking finish... More so considering you used rattle cans


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

wow thats all i can say! Very impressed.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

For less than £30!!!! Brilliant mate. Well done!

Cooks


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies  will have another to do now on my girlfriends new car might just make a project thread as its going to be having alot of detailing and painting but going to turn the £400 car into something worth more


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Good stuff. I'd be well happy with that. I did the rear bumper on my 406 after it got a clip and fractured the plastic. Paint is ok but the repair cracked 
Still, my brother is running it now and he's not so fussy.


----------



## Mrportski (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, really nice job im impressed, being a newbie ineed to ask is it possible to get the final stage of your finish on the topcoat with a DA? I presume you used an RO on this? If so what method/pads etc would be different if at all? Cheers


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

What paints did you use out of interest


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Excellent job you must be very pleased, especially out of cans, and as craigeh123 asked who supplied the cans.


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry for late reply I used halfords primer and colour  but I don't rate their laquer at all so I use hycotes body shop it's a little more expensive but I've found you get much better finishes 



Mrportski said:


> Hi, really nice job im impressed, being a newbie ineed to ask is it possible to get the final stage of your finish on the topcoat with a DA? I presume you used an RO on this? If so what method/pads etc would be different if at all? Cheers


Hi mate I did use a da for this  I wet sanded with 2000, 2500 grit and if i remember correctly i used a green hex logic pad with megs 105 then a 3m blue finishing pad with 205


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Awesome work from a can. Like you say, its the value of these older cars that sometimes dictates the "route" of repairing, but it works!

Well done. Bet your Dad was chuffed?


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

That's exactly it mate I think he only paid £450 for the car so hardly worth a proper body shop repair so in total it cost him £70 for the paint and the panel  he was over the moon and it still looks immaculate


----------



## HOW5ER (Aug 11, 2009)

Impressive mate


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Only just saw this, what a great job, i can see why you felt confident in trying a whole car!

Nice work dude :thumb:


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

That is amazing - I would never think to attempt a repaint on a metallic finish as it just seems so hard to match. For others trying metallic repairs, can you say which brands/products you used? Also, what do you think was the key factor in getting such a good result - wet sanding, machine polishing? Thanks.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Martin, that's a bloody good finish for a rattle can job.Top marks mate!:thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Tintin said:


> That is amazing - I would never think to attempt a repaint on a metallic finish as it just seems so hard to match. For others trying metallic repairs, can you say which brands/products you used? Also, what do you think was the key factor in getting such a good result - wet sanding, machine polishing? Thanks.


key factor to getting good results in any paint job, is all in the preperation.

If the prep work is sh*t then the paint will be the same. If the prep work is spot on then the paint will be aswell.

Well done to the op goes to show what results can be achived with rattle cans.


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not an expert painter by any means I've just painted wheels and small items over the years of car ownership but I 100% agree prep work Is key making sure you keep everything clean and perfectly flat is how I achieved this finish  once you've laid down the primer and flatted I used tack Cloths to remove dust particles  every layer has to be perfect otherwise the finished result will be poor  don't get me wrong the clearcoat layer makes a massive difference once you wet sand and machine polish makes your hard work and effort all worthwhile


----------

